# Antenna Base Recall



## ClownCar (Feb 16, 1999)

Had my van in for service a while back and asked dealer to check the antenna base as it was loose and the antenna mast was vibrating loose.

They said to they had to order parts and it finally went back in today for the fix. It turns out that they weren't waiting on parts but a specific tool.

Anyway, when I got the invoice back it said that the repair was now covered under a recall. It says 91J2 UPDATE ANTENNA BASE.

Thought I'd post just in case others are having a similar issue.


----------



## showtz (Mar 29, 2011)

My dealer updated ours when we went in for an oil change about a month ago. He said the base was not seating properly which could lead to rattles and corrosion.


----------



## 58kafer (Jun 27, 2007)

Yep ours was done at 30k check up.

Sent from my SGH-T989 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## wrxin (Jan 8, 2012)

ClownCar said:


> Had my van in for service a while back and asked dealer to check the antenna base as it was loose and the antenna mast was vibrating loose.
> 
> They said to they had to order parts and it finally went back in today for the fix. It turns out that they weren't waiting on parts but a specific tool.
> 
> ...


Thank you! I had just scheduled ours to go in on Saturday for an oil change and I asked them to look at the antenna as its loose. Now I know there's a recall. Great info! :beer:


----------



## cscsc (Jun 14, 2009)

Does anyone know what years this bulletin applies to?


----------



## 58kafer (Jun 27, 2007)

I'd assume all, ours is a 2010

Sent from my SGH-T989 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## taxman100 (Apr 30, 2011)

The did the recall on my 2011 yesterday while in for my 16,000 mile maintenance.


----------



## wrxin (Jan 8, 2012)

Me too, two weeks ago. Same 16k service. Dealer knew about the recall and had the parts. Its been tight for two weeks now.


----------

